# horton quiver



## cbrannan6701 (Sep 27, 2006)

Does anyone know or have a horton side mount quiver, it takes the bar type the holds the quiver on the side of the crossbow, its an older type quiver. If anyone has one they want to sell please get back with me thru here and let me know how much they would want and i will get back with you.... thank .............. just email me at [email protected] with any info ty


----------

